# 3-dimensionales Array vorinitialisieren



## Ozzy Ozborn (10. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich schaffe es einfach nicht, ein 3-dimensionales Array zu vorinitialiseren. Bei 2-dimensional geht das ja recht leicht:

int dreiarry[2][3] = { { 11, 12, 13 }, { 21, 22, 23 } }

Aber wie geht das bei 3 Dimensionen?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus, Ozzy


----------



## deepthroat (10. Dezember 2007)

Ozzy Ozborn hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich schaffe es einfach nicht, ein 3-dimensionales Array zu vorinitialiseren. Bei 2-dimensional geht das ja recht leicht:
> 
> ...


Natürlich genauso. Wo ist das Problem? Warum beschreibst du nicht konkret was du gemacht hast, und was nicht funktioniert?

```
int a3[2][2][2] =
{ { { 1, 2 }, { 5, 6 } },
  { { 3, 4 }, { 7, 8 } }
};
```
Gruß


----------

